
Donald Trump Secures Electoral College Win, With Few Surprises - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/2016/12/19/506188169/donald-trump-poised-to-secure-electoral-college-win-with-few-surprises
======
kem
The electoral college needs to go. It's broken and this just cements it in my
mind. Why have a popular vote if the majority winner doesn't determine the
outcome? Why have the electoral college if they can't vote their conscience?

~~~
euyyn
> They can't vote their conscience.

Surprisingly, four electors for Hillary didn't show up, and another four
didn't vote for her. So in addition to the two that didn't vote for Trump, it
looks like they might vote their conscience indeed.

EDIT: Oh, I see, the votes for Powell were an attempt to move Rep. electors
off Trump. Makes more sense to me now.

~~~
protomyth
Why would a person think Powell would be seen as an alternative for a
Republican. He burned his bridges. Strange thing is he could have ran and won
at least the nomination before.

------
protomyth
Anyone got the story on what was going on in Washington? Those are some odd
votes.

If someone does try to influence electors in the future, the whole threats of
violence didn't work, and personal appeals should know the sex of the elector
before making the video.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
> ... the whole threats of violence didn't work...

Good. That's _not_ how politics is supposed to work here.

> ... and personal appeals should know the sex of the elector before making
> the video.

In other words, that didn't work either. Also good.

Whether the _result_ is good... we'll see. But at least we're not doing
politics by violence yet.

~~~
protomyth
I too am happy threats and personal appeals didn't work. An elector needs to
represent the rules of the election for their state absolutely. Some states
give discretion and some don't.

